# Do your dogs show off for guests?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Both of our dogs act like complete clowns when people come over. They are well behaved, but they act like little kids who have made new BFFs.









Elmo goes from person to person and wants hugs and kisses. When he's done with his first round, he starts round 2! Then, he has to show everyone all of his toys.

Molly is hilarious to watch. My friends were over recently and they were telling me about a Jack Russell who could do simple math. I really wonder if Molly understood what they said because she started acting like a complete fool. She was trying to do head stands on the sofa. She was putting her head down and trying to lift her back legs up. I think she was trying to show them that another JRT may have better math skills than her, but they can't do headstands! 

Do your dogs show off when you have guests?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige shows off her teeth!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Mica (my cat) is the most unwelcoming of guests. she's either no where to be found by the time i open the door... or she'll remain in her exact position and stare them down for a good hour before saying hello.

Gia is my social butterfly. she has this incredible ability to swing her butt from left to right creating a perfect "C". she dances and prances and whines - it annoys me, but my company finds it most flattering (i don't mention that she does this to nearly anyone). A sit or down-stay during these times are her worst enemies. she does them but with a "please mom pleeeeeeeease let me get up" whine. once allowed up, she does the same routine as Elmo and has to present them with every single one of her toys.

Tilden gets excited when we have company, but he has absolutely no idea why he's excited. He'll give them the sniff over, but is usually just running from Gia to me with a smile on his face like "hey guys, why are we so happy?". Once things settle down he'll go say hi and solicit a hug or rubs.

If company comes over with a dog, I have them enter thru the yard. Tilden runs straight to the doggie company, Gia runs straight to the human company before taking up her role as referee with the other dogs.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderTilden gets excited when we have company, but he has absolutely no idea why he's excited. He'll give them the sniff over, but is usually just running from Gia to me with a smile on his face like "hey guys, why are we so happy?". Once things settle down he'll go say hi and solicit a hug or rubs.










They can be so silly sometimes.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

mine get so excited too
basically Brady thinks ooooh new people to play with me and they won't say no, Missy thinks she is a lap dog and is on top of people wanting love and kisses mind you she weighs 99 lbs
but after a while they relax, unless there is a child and Brady wants to play play play.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Oh my yes!!!!
Not so much anymore, but when younger, Naomi would prance around in a circle like a show dog in the show ring. 
She would put her nose to her chest, stick out her chest, and put her ears back after picking up something, anything-but usually her "baby" stuffed toy.
Then she would do a circuit around full circle over and over, slowly prancing and "sachet-ing ".
It was almost like someone had taught her to do it, and always made us laugh and heap the praise she was looking for!
Like she was born for the show ring or something.








She always did it for company, and randomly for us at times.
It never took much encouragement to get her going.
This will be one of our most treasured memories of Naomi.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther was a tremendous show off. He loved everyone and everyone loved him. Morgan grew up in his shadow and was more than happy to just sit with mommy. Otto, oh yes, he's Mr Entertainment.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky views every guest as a play mate. He has learned if we let them in the house they are ok. Of course he is very familiar with all of our company. First he will lay down for the customary hugs, rubs and kisses. Then he will get a tennis ball and start making rounds. He just drops the tennis ball, mentally wills someone to pick it up and play. Ifthe telepathy doesnt work then he will go to the next person. 

The only time Rocky has to go out to go potty every 5 minutes is when we have company. He walks into the living room, sits and stares until he is acknowledged, talks to them, and of course they follow him to see what he wants. On New Years Day my nephew took Rocky out 6 times in a hour, my sister showed up and he tried going back outside again. He got her several times, I finally had to tell her, he doesnt have to go, he has already been out 6 times. LOL Rocky knows she is a sucker and will cater to him.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My 5 year old INTENSE ball or anything you can lift and throw male is no longer allowed loose with visitors. I never throw things for him anymore because he is off the charts out of control. so when visitors come over he knows it's his only chance to maybe get something thrown for him, he comes barreling towards guests and at 80 pounds of muscle he's scary! I used to tell people to just not touch or make eye contact, until one day he tore a steak off a barrel planter and tossed it at my shoer striking him in the face, he had a shiner like he had gone 10 rounds. I was so embarassed, once the meter man came and tossed a cuz to my JRT , the Shepherd was in the garage and looking out the window, he went nuts, jumped THREW the plate glass window and never missed a beat retreiving the Cuz, he came back bleeding from his chest and neck and never showed any discomfort! He's insane!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody only shows off to the people he knows. One of his favorite guests, is one of my best friends and he goes NUTS, complete bonkers over her. He'll run a few laps around the house and then will attempt to jump on her and then runs some more, and then he he MUST sniff her clothes, her bags, everything on her. He'll grab one of many squeaker balls laying around the house and squeak it till it doesn't squeak anymore. With the people he doesn't know, he'll go lay down somewhere since they aren't of interest to him. 
Isa on the other hand loves ANYONE. She goes crazy and does the "wiggly" butt dance until everyone has sat down, even then she gets in there face and demands attention but she does it politely. She'll sit and wag her tail and wait for the person to pet her. Just like Cody, Isa has a fravorite person. Another one of my friends makes her go insane. Isa can't contain herself around her. She'll whine and cry and wag her butt so hard you think it's gonna fall off! And then once she's noticed, she'll dive bomb to the floor and show her tummy with all fours in the air. By dive bombing, I mean running full force and slamming into the ground, now that HAS to hurt!








One of my cats named Dallas, *loves* people to no end. He'll head butt everyone to get attention and then once he has it, he'll meow and purr and rub his body on you. He's a real expert at head butting, lol.


----------



## pamlarouge (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL to the showoffs.

Sammy doesn't just freak out about visitors-he freaks out about absolutely anyone who passes within a five-foot radius of us on a walk. He sees them coming from 100 yards away and he gets this look on his face like "OH BOY let's play let's play let's play" and I have to wrestle with him on the leash to not pin them to the ground and give them lots of loving. Most random people on the street here in Poland are not so dog friendly to dogs they don't know, so while I get the very occasional smirk of amusement, most people just ignore us.

At home Sammy is everyone's babysitter when it comes to visitors. First there's the frenzied (although fortunately no jumping involved) meet and greet when they come in through the door. We have a foyer, so that usually means he's getting hyped up on the other side, sometimes full on howling if we don't let him in to see who is there. Once he's greeted everyone and they've given him sufficient scratches (belly and legs in the air at all times, mind you) he's off to ensure that everyone else in the house knows that we have visitors. He checks back in with the company every 10-15 minutes, and then he cries when they leave









My other dog Sandi, who passed on this year, was the butt wiggler. She would get her butt so low and her tail would look like it was sweeping the floor, and if you got in the way of that tail it HURT. Bourbon, my German Short-Haired Pointer, whines unceasingly the entire time company is at the house. Also, despite being 70 pounds or more, she is constantly trying to climb in their laps, and if they happen to sit on the floor, she will do it. If no one wants to pay her any attention, she'll sit next to them with bleeding-heart eyes, and then tentatively place one large paw quite firmly on their arm while whining "roooooororoooroo?"


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddy is pretty calm. she just gets excited when everyone comes in. she never jumps or anything. She makes her rounds and then settles on her bed and watches all the comotion. Wini is still a puppy so she is crazy when guests come over!!!! Everytime we have company over I put her on a leash and explain that she is nervous and excited and that she is still learning manners, and then I give the gusets some treats to give to her. but she has to sit and relax before they give her any. It's working, she's gettin better.


----------

